# Stem Cell Treatment May Help Repair MI Damage



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2009)

*Stem Cell Treatment May Help Repair MI Damage *
Full Article: http://www.medpagetoday.com/CriticalCare/MyocardialInfarction/13574


> ORLANDO, April 2 -- An infusion of autologous bone marrow progenitor cells may improve outcomes for patients who suffer a severe myocardial infarction, a phase I study suggested.
> 
> Patients who received the highest doses of enriched CD34+ endothelial progenitor cells in the affected vessel had increased perfusion of the infarct at six months (P=0.01), according to Arshed Quyyumi, M.D., of Emory University in Atlanta.
> 
> ...


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 20, 2009)

Stem cell research has a long list of potential medical problems it can repair, it really is amazing.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> Stem cell research has a long list of potential medical problems it can repair, it really is amazing.



And it really is amazing how many people are against it!


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 20, 2009)

That it is, so what they have to use a fetus. Its not like that fetus would be alive if it werent for the research, might as well make some good come out of it.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And it really is amazing how many people are against it!



To each their own.


I'm looking forward to seeing everything they can do with it.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 21, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> That it is, so what they have to use a fetus. Its not like that fetus would be alive if it werent for the research, might as well make some good come out of it.



Snipped from the article...
"An infusion of autologous bone marrow progenitor cells"...do you know the definition of each word in this sentence?

A class in Biology or AnP 1 teaches us about stem cells...not just the stem cells you hear about in the media which come from other fetuses but the stem cells within our bodies which produce other types of cells.

Main Entry:
    au·tol·o·gous 
Pronunciation:
    \ȯ-ˈtä-lə-gəs\ 
Function:
    adjective 
Etymology:
    aut- + -ologous (as in homologous)
Date:
    circa 1921

1 : derived from the same individual <incubated lymphoid cells with autologous tumor cells> 2 : involving one individual as both donor and recipient <an autologous blood transfusion> 


Main Entry:
    pro·gen·i·tor Listen to the pronunciation of progenitor
Pronunciation:
    \prō-ˈje-nə-tər, prə-\ 
Function:
    noun 
Etymology:
    Middle English, from Anglo-French progenitour, from Latin progenitor, from progignere to beget, from pro- forth + gignere to beget — more at kin
Date:
    14th century

1 a: an ancestor in the direct line : forefather b: a biologically ancestral form


----------



## Meursault (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And it really is amazing how many people are against it!



Most of those people are against harvesting stem cells from embryos. I have yet to meet someone opposed to stem cell research in itself, though I have no doubt they exist.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> Most of those people are against harvesting stem cells from embryos. I have yet to meet someone opposed to stem cell research in itself, though I have no doubt they exist.



What is wrong from harvesting it from embryos? If the embryo will be aborted regardless, you might as well put the cells to good use that may benefit others.


----------



## Meursault (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> What is wrong from harvesting it from embryos? If the embryo will be aborted regardless, you might as well put the cells to good use that may benefit others.



I have foresworn ethical discussions here.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> I have foresworn ethical discussions here.



Don't bring it up if you don't feel you can discuss it!


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jul 21, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> I have foresworn ethical discussions here.


 


Sasha said:


> Don't bring it up if you don't feel you can discuss it!


 
I believe he's bowing out of a possible ethical debate here, Sasha, to prevent him being involved in the thread taking a negative turn and risk getting this thread closed.  Your OP is good let's keep it going.  However, I'm afraid there might be an arguement ensueing if left unchecked.  And arguing something on the ethics of anything involving politics or religion is as productive as digging a tunnel to China... with your forehead.  Noone wins the arguement.  All it does is create adamocity.

Now back on target.  Your information is intreguing.  It does make you think.  Thank you.


----------

